# Sale/Trade-New BB Goal Post(Might trade for VG yard gym/swingset)



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

New in box, Lifetime basketball goalpost, shatterproof 48” backboard, slammin spring-loaded rim, 31 gal base w/rollers for maneuverability, padded lower post, easy adjust height from 8-10 ft in 6” increments. These go for $360 online, sell for $200, with pickup near, Hartville, Ohio.(live in Suffield Twsp, Southern Portage cty .) May to able to del. to <15 mi.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pls. PM if any interest, thanks!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Still have it. Might trade local vicinity for a yard playset in Vgc.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bump 2 top.


----------

